# Location of V51 continued coolant circulation pump.



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
Just for the sake of curiosity: Does anyone know where the V51 continued coolant circulation pump is located on the 3.0 V6 TDi engine?
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Just for once I long for my old '66 Mustang straight 6. Top hose, bottom hose, heater hoses. That was it! 

Item 50 seems to be that pump, which would put it down in the LH wheel well area.

[edit: item 68 is also 'additional coolant pump' - ???]

Cheers,
Chris

3.0 V6 TDI Cooling System








image (c) Volkswagen


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Chris,

"Just for once I long for my old '66 Mustang straight 6. Top hose, bottom hose, heater hoses. That was it! "

Just like my first car: 1992 Lada Niva  ...
With regards to item 68, perhaps that is the parking heater coolant pump.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------

